# XLS in VBS öffnen ohne Excel



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,

da ich bisher im Internet nichts gefunden hab, was mir weiterhelfen konnte frage ich euch mal.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit in einer VBS-Datei eine MIS-Datei zu XLS umzuwandeln ohne Excel auf den PC haben zu müssen. Grund: Der Kunde will kein Office auf den Server installieren bzw kann es nicht, aber er brauch dennoch dieses Dateiformat um die Tabellenwerte abzubilden.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir schnell weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Kreak


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2013)

Ich weiß nich, was eine MIS-Datei ist ... Aber wenn du sie in VBS bearbeiten kannst, dann kannst du sicher eine CSV-Datei erstellen.
Damit kann Excel umgehen.
Zur Not kannst noch ein kleines Makro in Excel erstellen, dass dann die Formatierung anpasst.

Falls auf dem Server zufällig ein SQL-Server läuft, dann könntest du auch diesen nutzen und von dort mit Excel die Daten abgreifen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Juni 2013)

Wenn ich richtig bei Wiki gelesen habe, müssten das Mirkrosoft Installations Dateien sein.
Diese liegen im Tabellenformat vor, also sollte es grundsätzlich gehen.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Danke erstmal.

Also kann ich die xls-Datei erstellen ohne Excel zu haben. Gut.

@Blockmove:
Ich wollte wie gesagt eine xls- und keine csv-Datei. Ist wegen der weiteren Bearbeitung. Aber dennoch danke


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2013)

@Helmut
Üblicherweise wäre das eine MSI-Datei ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert, jedoch steht da wirklich MIS also Dateianhang und diese werden auch so gesendet in diesem Format. Also kann es auch nicht daran liegen, dass diese falsch beschriftet sind.

Grüße


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2013)

Welche Program erstellt diese .MIS Datei ?
Was gibt es von Daten in diesen Datei ?
In mein Excel 2007 gibt es kein Möglichkeit .MIS zu wählen.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Es ist eine Sonde und in der Datei sind sortierte Messwerte.
Excel kann es nicht öffnen, deswegen soll es in das xls-Format da ich es nicht mit Excel öffnen will, sondern in einem Programm, wo dann diese Tabelle abgebildet werden soll. Excel hat ledigleich was mit der Erstellung des Formates zu tun und ist für den weiteren Verlauf nicht von Belangen.

Ich hab es nun auf einer VM versucht, wo kein Excel drauf ist und da kann ich zwar VBS ausführen, jedoch nicht dieses Dateiformat erstellen, da Excel fehlt.
Jemand eine Idee was ich anstelle von CreateObject("Excel.Application") verwenden kann?
Wie gesagt dort wo das hin soll. Soll kein Office drauf und damit auch kein Excel. Also muss ich das Format ohne Excel oder Excel Viewer erstellen.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2013)

> Excel kann es nicht öffnen,





> Excel hat ledigleich was mit der Erstellung des Formates zu tun


?????

Welche Program erstellt das .MIS Datei ?
In der Dokumentation für diese Program, steht da etwas über den Format, oder wie man die Daten weiter verwendet ?
Es macht ja kein Sinn, das ein Program erstellt eine Datei in eine geschlossene unbekannte Format ohne das man weis wie man es verwenden soll.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2013)

@TE:
bitte aufpassen :
Wenn du mit VB-Script *XLS*-Dateien erstellen willst dann geht das nur, wenn du auch EXCEL auf dem gleichen Rechner installiert hast.
Das was Blockmove dir vorgeschlagen hat ist, *CSV*-Dateien zu erstellen - das sind normale Text-Dateien, die aber von Excel sinnvoll verstanden und eingelesen werden können.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2013)

Ich begreif immer noch nicht, warum du keine CSV-Datei erstellen willst.
CSV kann mit Excel bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Danke Larry, aber macht es keinen Sinn dann eine csv oder eine mis Datei in Lookout auszulesen, denn das kommt aufs selbe hinaus. Mit der Xls-Datei kann Lookout besser was anfangen und jede Zelle auslesen, anstelle im Code dann die Zeichen abzuzählen.

Jesper bitte lass es wenn du es nicht verstehst (jetzt nicht böse gemeint), aber die Datei wird von einer Sonde erstellt. Und soll umgewandelt werden, damit sie einfacher zu lesen ist. Und die Umwandlung soll ohne Excel statt finden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2013)

Kreak_Blutklinge schrieb:


> ... Und die Umwandlung soll ohne Excel statt finden ...



Und das geht eben nicht ...
Es sei denn, du würdest du Syntax und den Aufbau einer XLS-Datei genau kennen und ihn sinnvoll nachbilden können.
Es gibt übrigens neuerdings auch noch ein paar Abarten dieser XLS-Dateien - was ist damit ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2013)

Ich frage nur weil du erklärst ja nichts womit man das ganze verstehen kann.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das es war ein Program, der die Dateien erstellt. Aber das ist vielleicht falsch.
Ist das so zu verstehen, der Sonde hat selber zugang zu das LAN, und kann selber Dateien auf eine Server erstellen ?
Oder der Sonde hat eine FTP Server anbord, und du holst die Dateien von diese FTP Server ?

Kannst du schon das Datei in VBS öffnen (vielleicht lesen von Zeilen als rein Tekst) ? Und du weis schon wie die Daten formatiert sind ?
Wenn das alles stimmt, ja dann wurde ich auch CSV vorschlägen.
Es gibt eine Menge freeware für das wandeln von CSV ins XLS. Ich habe aber keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Welche Abarten?

Ich weiß nicht ob Lookout das öffnen kann. xlsx geht zum Beispiel nicht.

Naja da kann ich es auch lassen. Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, die Arbeit darin einfacher zu machen. 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Mobi (26 Juni 2013)

Was ist denn Lookout? Ein Excel Viewer? Hast du mal eine .mis zum testen?


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Die Sonde schickt die Dateien an den FTP Server oder die werden davon abgeholt. Das Format der Datei ist mir bekannt und wie die Anordnung darin ist.
Die MIS-Datei kann ich normal mit einem Editor öffnen und auslesen. Jedoch brauche ich die xls-Datei, damit die Bearbeitung leichter wird. Das Format der CSV und MIS unterscheidet sich nicht und bei der CSV-Datei kann nicht von Zelle zu Zelle gesprungen werden.

Dazu noch soll halt keine weitere Software installiert werden auf den Server, was es halt schwierig macht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2013)

Kreak_Blutklinge schrieb:


> Welche Abarten?
> 
> ... xlsx geht zum Beispiel nicht.



das wäre so einen Abart, es gibt aber auch noch z.B. XLSM und XLSB (und ggf. noch Weitere ...)



Kreak_Blutklinge schrieb:


> Wäre ja zu schön gewesen, die Arbeit darin einfacher zu machen.


Kannst du doch - du mußt dich halt "nur" an die Spielreglen halten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Mobi (26 Juni 2013)

Was ist wenn man statt dem Lookout ein anderes Programm nutzt, wo man dann bei einer .mis von Zelle zu Zelle springen kann?


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Das geht nicht, da das jetzt nicht neu verwendet wird, sondern dort überall und daher kann man nicht nur an einem Rechner ein anderes Programm für sowas verwenden.

Ich brauche halt ein Format in welchem ich dann schreiben kann und was auslesbar ist. Jedoch weiß ich das selber was dahingehend möglich ist, da ich neu bin.

Ja die Spielregeln... Aber einige Auftraggeber wollen das halt nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Juni 2013)

OK ... dann noch einmal (Blockmove war ja auch schon auf der Spur) :
Wie würde denn deinen gewünschte XLS-Datei inhaltlich aussehen sollen ?
Also ... welche Daten hast du in der MIS-Datei, die dann wie in die XLS-Datei sollen ?

((Vielleicht ginge das mit der CSV-datei ja doch))

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Mobi (26 Juni 2013)

Ich glaube, dass das Programm nur XLS zulässt und wahrscheinlich der interne Parser auch nur auf das XLS-Format ausgelegt ist. Somit würde auch ein ändern der Dateiendung nix bringen. Deswegen wäre mein Weg über eine eigene Software, die MIS darzustellen.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> Was ist denn Lookout? Ein Excel Viewer?


Frage ich auch.
Hast du ein Link zu "Lookout" ?
Das es ein .xls Datei verlangt, und nicht .csv erlaubt ist etwas überraschend, weil .csv ist vielmehr verwendet als übertragungsformat zwischen Anwendungens. Genau dafür das .xls kein echten Standard ist.
Ein CSV Viewer kann auch zwischen Zellen springen.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

@Mobi
Die MIS Datei wird von der Sonde erstellt und daran kann man nix wackeln.

Lookout öffnet zwar auch die MIS-Datei, aber da ist der Aufwand beim Auslesen genauso groß, wie bei CSV. Deswegen soll XLS her, damit es einfacher geht, da NI Lookout das Format so unterstützt, dass man da von Zelle zu Zelle springen kann.

Also kleines Beispiel für die MIS-Datei:

<Station>Stationsnummer<Sensor>Sensornummmer></Sensor></Station>
Datum;Zeit;Wert
.
.
.

Und dann wenn eine andere Sonde noch sendet nochmal dasselbe darunter.
Deshalb das auslesen recht einfach in VBScript, da man nach Zeilenumbrüchen suchen kann, aber in Lookout kann man nur Zeichen zählen.
In einer XLS-Datei würde es so aussehen, dass einfach ohne weitere Beschriftung ab Zeile 1 in die erste Spalte das Datum und die Zeit und in die 2. Spalte der Wert kommt.
Und da kann man in Lookout dann jede Zelle einfach auslesen.
Und während man bei der MIS-Datei das Zeitformat noch ändern muss, hätte man das bei der Formatierung schon machen müssen und in der XLS-Datei wäre es dann richtig gewesen.


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Es soll keine weitere Software installiert werden.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Juni 2013)

Hier ist beschrieben wie man CSV Dateien in NI Lookout importiert:
http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/DECC4EC1E4B48D73862570F40077EF74


----------



## Kreak_Blutklinge (26 Juni 2013)

Bringt mir nur wenig, weil ich keine Ahnung von Lookout habe. Ich bin wie gesagt neu und ich mach das um die Arbeit eines Kollegen zu erleichtern.
Wenn es jetzt nicht in VBScript geht mit den ganzen besch.....eidenen Restbedingungen. Dann bringt mir das leider nix.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Juni 2013)

Kreak_Blutklinge schrieb:


> Bringt mir nur wenig, weil ich keine Ahnung von Lookout habe. Ich bin wie gesagt neu und ich mach das um die Arbeit eines Kollegen zu erleichtern.
> Wenn es jetzt nicht in VBScript geht mit den ganzen besch.....eidenen Restbedingungen. Dann bringt mir das leider nix.



Meines Erachtens bestehen die "ganzen besch.....eidenen Randbedingungen" nur darin, dass du ziemlich beratungsresistent bist.

Also csv erstellen und lt der Anleitung von Jesper in Lookout einzubinden ist der Lösungsweg.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

